
Latest Ransomware Attacks: End of Year Payments - netfortnews
https://www.netfort.com/blog/latest-ransomware-attacks-end-of-year-payments/
======
based2
[http://www.cert.ssi.gouv.fr/site/CERTFR-2015-ALE-015/index.h...](http://www.cert.ssi.gouv.fr/site/CERTFR-2015-ALE-015/index.html)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/3l6edw/teslacrypt_2...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/3l6edw/teslacrypt_20_analysis/)

